# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Sơn Đoòng (Việt Nam) - hang động tự nhiên lớn nhất thế giới

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Hang Sơn Đoòng là hang động tự nhiên lớn nhất thế giới, nằm trong quần thể hang động Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng. Nó là một phần của hệ thống ngầm nối với hơn 150 động khác ở Việt Nam.
Hang Sơn Đoòng được hình thành khoảng 2-5 triệu năm trước, khi nước sông chảy ngang qua đá vôi đã bị vùi lấp dọc theo một đứt gãy, tạo ra một đường hầm khổng lồ phía dưới dãy núi. Tại những nơi nào đá vôi yếu, trần sụp xuống thành các hố sụt, tạo thành các cửa trần khổng lồ.

Hang có chiều rộng 200 mét, cao hơn 150 mét, dài ít nhất là 6,5 km. Chiều dài có thể còn sâu hơn nữa, tuy nhiên do điều kiện kỹ thuật giới hạn, các nhà thám hiểm thuộc Hiệp hội Hang động Hoàng gia Anh không thể đi hết chiều sâu của hang để xác định hang dài bao nhiêu.

Chúng ta hãy cùng đoàn thám hiểm khám phá một phần Sơn Đoòng hang động lớn nhất thế giới này:






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## pigcute

Hang Sơn Đoòng thật là hùng vĩ
Đúng là niềm tự hào của VN

----------


## tourtravelcanal

di sản phong nha kẻ bàn - việt nam đẹp tuyệt vời nhưng mà chưa có dip đi.
Tiếc thật.

----------


## na.tuan999

Viết sai chính tả, mất căn bản, về xem lại.




> di sản phong nha kẻ bàn - việt nam đẹp tuyệt vời nhưng mà chưa có dip đi.
> Tiếc thật.

----------


## hoaban

Tiếc là chưa được vào thăm quan.

----------


## dung89

Hợp hơn cho những ai ưa mạo hiểm, thích khám phá

----------

